
A Better Incident Management Process - luu
http://backtrace.io/blog/blog/2016/03/22/towards-better-incident-resolution/
======
jonaf
tl;dr incidents happen and they suck. Buy our stuff.

Not sure why this is in the front page.

~~~
masukomi
Agreed. This is practically useless. This Site
[http://gracefuldisasters.com/](http://gracefuldisasters.com/) on the other
hand, has a step-by-step guide for building a self-improving incident
management process for your team / co (disclaimer: I wrote it).

